# صور ومكونات لنظام الحقن المباشر فى محرك البنزين



## eng_ sindbad (15 يونيو 2008)

اترككم مع الصور

















































منتظر الردود القوية يا اخوانى
:56::56::56:


----------



## حسام عيد (15 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير على الصور الحلوه.
بس آخر صورة ما فهمتها.


----------



## نادر اديب (16 يونيو 2008)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## helmy_squash (17 يونيو 2008)

momtaz gedan
jazakom alaho 5ayran


----------



## ساحر الليل (17 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس_111 (17 يونيو 2008)

اشكرك بعنف وشدة وقوه 
هـــــــــــــــــــا
رجعتلك الطاقة ولا لسه عايز كمااان ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركلك والله ياخىمجهود طيب جدا ونريد وننتظر المزيد منك لان دا مش اخرك انت اكيد عندك ماهو اقوى من كده من طاقات كامنة 
يالا فجرها بقى عايزيين دم ها 
سلام عليكم


----------



## بلال عبدالرازق (17 يونيو 2008)

*جزاك الله كل الخير
ومشكور على لمجهود العظيم 
والى الأمام*


----------



## السيد نور الدين (29 يونيو 2008)

اخي الفاضل 
جزاك اللة عنا كل خير وشكرا علي التقديم الرائع


----------



## المعتصم الهادي (29 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الله يبارك فيك


----------



## casper_13_96 (29 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
الل يبارك فيك
و يعطيك العافية


----------



## Vulture (30 سبتمبر 2008)

These are the best images I have ever seen for the GDI systems. Thank you so much.


----------



## محمد احمد (30 سبتمبر 2008)

اين الصور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## el_rayes (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (1 أكتوبر 2008)

الصور رائعة يا أخي بارك الله فيك وننتظر صورا أخرى .


----------



## عمر محمد3 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى سندباد على ها الصور الممتعه
تحياتى:
صديقك عمر


----------



## سامح حسون (2 أكتوبر 2008)

الله ينور ياريت المجهود الرائع يكللبفيديوهات


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شكر وتقدير على الموضوع المميز والرائع .

نناشد المتخصصين بالمزيد عن الحقن المباشر بمحركات البانزين لنكن الأوائل والمميزين في هذا المضمار.

تقبل امناني العميق .

البغدادي


----------



## دايناميك (3 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد الله يباركلك
هل من مزيد


----------



## الصحراء (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## طارق شتيوي (4 أكتوبر 2008)

لك شكراً شكراً يا أمير


----------



## مدير تشغيل وعمليات (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العقاب الهرم (5 أكتوبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## تامر متي (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود الرائع و لكن محتاج شرح يبسط الموضوع الجميل دا و في انتظار مواضيع شيقة اخري


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (5 أكتوبر 2008)

و الله احسن و اوضح صور شوفتها 
جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## بدراوى (7 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن الأديب (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامى محمد الحسن (20 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو عمر العاني (20 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكرا جزيلا لك على هذه الصور الرائعة
والى المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## NAK (20 أكتوبر 2008)

Thanks for you effort


----------



## عبد الناصر (20 أكتوبر 2008)

BarakAllahu Fik wa jazak allahu kola khair


----------



## محترف جدا (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الشكر الجزيل الجزيل لهذه الصور الواضحة والدقيقة


----------



## hlion (29 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية على المشاركة القيمة


----------



## shamshoon (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اقل ما يقال بانه ........إبــــداع


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (29 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير
ومشكور على لمجهود العظيم 
والى الأمام


----------



## احمد مؤنس (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## المهندس احمد78 (31 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك..............


----------



## م/عادل حسن (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الله ينور ياهندسه ورمضان كريم


----------



## Shaheen81 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سعد الكناني (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حيدر مناتي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز شكرا جزيلا لما قدمته لنا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور يامبدع انت من المبدعين 
وهذه حقيقه شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## اسلام القلاوى (4 سبتمبر 2009)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا يا باشمهندس محمود على الشرح المرفق بالأشكال التوضيحية* والصور ، وبارك الله فيك ، ويجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك.
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي​


----------



## elham22 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بسام المهندس (26 سبتمبر 2010)

والله عاشت افكارك


----------



## ahmed malik (29 سبتمبر 2010)

صور غاية في الإمتياز وكن لو بالشرح ح يكون غاية الجمال وفقك الله وحفظك .


----------

